# DIY liquid help



## Mahir (26/12/16)

Hi everyone. I'm new to diy and have a few questions. How does nic and PG affect the flavor of the liquid? I'm into vape tricking and want to make 100% VG juice in 0mg nic. Will be used on drippers only. So what's the purpose of PG and how does it affect the flavoring as well as how does nic affect the flavor?


----------



## Strontium (26/12/16)

Pg carries Flavour and gives TH.
As far as I'm aware Nic has no effect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (26/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to diy and have a few questions. How does nic and PG affect the flavor of the liquid? I'm into vape tricking and want to make 100% VG juice in 0mg nic. Will be used on drippers only. So what's the purpose of PG and how does it affect the flavoring as well as how does nic affect the flavor?



Hey Mahir. PG gives you the throat hit that Strontium mentioned, and it is what carries the flavour better than VG. Nicotine does kind of the same thing, in that it will affect your throat hit. If you're looking to just do tricks it's probably better to avoid nic if you're not used to it as some people react a little more strongly to nic than others. 100% VG would probably be the best for you. Your only problem then would be finding VG based concentrates. I haven't looked for them myself locally, but I'm sure if you post in the has anyone got stock thread someone will help you out. Most DIY recipes will call for about 10 - 20% flavour concentrates which would make your VG/PG ratio 80-90VG/10-20PG which will give a lot of vapour. Churrios by the milkman/the vaping rabbit is 99% VG, and it's one of my favourite flavours. Unfortunately it's international, but if you like cinnamon sugar donuts you'll love it.


----------



## Mahir (26/12/16)

Troll Brothers Elixirs said:


> Hey Mahir. PG gives you the throat hit that Strontium mentioned, and it is what carries the flavour better than VG. Nicotine does kind of the same thing, in that it will affect your throat hit. If you're looking to just do tricks it's probably better to avoid nic if you're not used to it as some people react a little more strongly to nic than others. 100% VG would probably be the best for you. Your only problem then would be finding VG based concentrates. I haven't looked for them myself locally, but I'm sure if you post in the has anyone got stock thread someone will help you out. Most DIY recipes will call for about 10 - 20% flavour concentrates which would make your VG/PG ratio 80-90VG/10-20PG which will give a lot of vapour. Churrios by the milkman/the vaping rabbit is 99% VG, and it's one of my favourite flavours. Unfortunately it's international, but if you like cinnamon sugar donuts you'll love it.



Thank you for your detailed answer, I wouldn't mind making a 90/10 mix and yes, I have tried Churrios from Milkman and it's amazing. Up there with the Rocket Sheeps and ANMLs.


----------



## Mahir (26/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Thank you for your detailed answer, I wouldn't mind making a 90/10 mix and yes, I have tried Churrios from Milkman and it's amazing. Up there with the Rocket Sheeps and ANMLs.




Do you maybe know if there is a clone of the Churrios recipe or anything similar to it. Because tbh it's the only cinnamon juice I actually like.


----------



## Troll Brothers Elixirs (26/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Do you maybe know if there is a clone of the Churrios recipe or anything similar to it. Because tbh it's the only cinnamon juice I actually like.



Haha, I've tried almost all the online ones, and they're pretty bad. Not close to it at all. If you manage a clone let me know. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-concentrate-requests.t25160/ and http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/ are where you should ask for VG based concentrates. If I knew offhand where to get I'd let you know. If you don't find locally let me know (pm me)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

